# Jamaica Beach RV Park...anyone?



## OG Donkey (Aug 22, 2007)

Anyone here been?...how is it with kiddos?...seems to get good reviews.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Been there before and it is very nice....I would recommend


----------



## OG Donkey (Aug 22, 2007)

Indeed--just spent the last 5 days there...had a blast!


----------



## Ragecajun (Oct 31, 2011)

*Highly Recommended*

I just spent 3 days there with 3 of my 4 kids, (oldest was at Boy Scout Camp). They have a splash pad, two pools, inflatable water slides, putt-putt, outdoor movies at night.

We booked 3 more days next month for a return trip with all four kids and we are all looking forward to it. I drove the 8 miles to San Luis Pass to drive on the beach and fish with the kids while they played on te shoreline, (Ankle deep water only, since the tides are bad the deeper you go). They loved collecting seashells and playing with Tonka Trucks in the sand...Caught all kinds of fish and snagged a Sea Turtle with my weight. (He was released unharmed after cutting the line and unwrapping his rear flipper claws from the line).....thought I had a big fish... :0


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

THe place gets great reviews on the Texas RV facebook page and we may try to get there this summer.

Question for those who have been, is there beach access withing reasonable walking distance?

Sorry, just saw this was an old thread


----------



## OG Donkey (Aug 22, 2007)

yes--you can simply walk across the street (and maybe down 30 yards) to a public beach access point. or, drive your car and take your gear--it'll take ya about 30 seconds.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Great, thanks OG!


----------



## cristinwright (Mar 4, 2013)

We go there about 8-10 times a year.. we wanted to buy a lot down in the area but after a accidental stay there one night we have not stopped going back. Had our camper 3 years, but about 35 trips on it and 30 of those have been at JBRV. Great People.. GREAT amenities and a one stop shop for fishing and relaxing


----------

